# Bürostuhl gesucht



## Gouvi (6. Oktober 2016)

*Bürostuhl gesucht*

Hallo

mein alter Drehstuhl gibt langsam den Geist auf und ich bin auf der Suche nach was ordentlichem Neuen mit vernünftiger P/L. Beim Material bin ich offen, er sollte nur halbewgs einstellbar sein und wenn möglich eine Kopfstütze besitzen. Ich werde oft einige Stunden am Tag darin sitzen und bin selbst 1.72 m auf 70 kg.

Nach meinen Recherchen konnte ich nur Standardstühle wie den Ikea Markus ausmachen im unteren Preissegement, im mittleren Preisbereich findet man sehr oft die ganzen "Gaming" Stühle, bei denen ich sehr skeptisch bin, ich will einen guten Bürostuhl und nicht  etwas bei dem das Gaming Label die Hälfte des Preises ausmacht..... und dann gibt es natürlich den Topbereich ab 500-600 Euro aufwärts mit den wirklichen Topstühlen von Hjh, Wagner ....

500 Euro ist mir momentan leider zu viel für einen Stuhl, sodass ich etwas in der niedrigen bis mittleren Preisregion suche, sagen wir mal bis +/-250, gerne auch etwas weniger..... aber will mich da nicht genau festlegen, sollte es wirklich was taugen.... 

Habt ihr das Erfahrungen und Tips für mich? Ich war bereits in allen möglichen Möbelhäusern der Region und da gabs nur protzige Chefsessel oder überteuerte Designstühle..... und bei den leider sehr wenigen in der Nähe verfügbaren speziellen Händlern für sowas gibts leider nur Stühle aber 600 Euro aufwärts......


----------



## Combi (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht*

schau nach einem gaming-stuhl.
imo gibt es angebote,namenhafte hersteller,die unter 190 euro liegen.
die sind ja dafür ausgelegt,das man den ganzen tag darauf verbringt.
miest hast du noch anpassbare becken,oder kopfsegmente.
die armstützen lassen sich bei allen guten einstellen.

hier kannste mal nachschaun,sind alle drin...

Stuhle im Preisvergleich


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht*

Kannst auch hier mal gucken: Anda Seat Gaming-Stuhle gunstig online kaufen '|' ALTERNATE.de - da gibt´s gerade teilweise ganz nette Rabatte


----------



## pitpiti (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht*

Geh zum aldi ALDI SUD - living style Design Drehstuhl mit Kopfstutze probe sitzen und dann entscheiden, es ist richtig gut und nicht zu teuer


----------



## TheMoe87 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht*

dx racer 5, gute verarbeitung, relativ dezent, alle wichtigen einstellungsmöglichkeiten + kopfstüzte +lendenkissen

hab mir vor 3 tagen selbst nen gaming stuhl zugelegt. Muss sagen, dass der sitzkomfort deutlich höher ausfällt als bei 0815 bürostühlen aus dem möbelgeschäft. Sind ja auch fürs lange bequeme sitzen konzipiert. 

in meinem fall ists ein "noblechairs epic" geworden. 
der "dx racer" steht dem aber höchstens etwas bei der materialauswahl nach. für 218€ ist er den aufpreis gegenüber einem aldi-bürostuhl sicherlich zu bevorzugen. Kann dir den nur empfehlen.

218€:
DX Racer5 Gaming Stuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Burostuhl, Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Gaming chair, Gestell Nylon schwarz, 78 x 52 x 124-134 cm, Stoff schwarz / grau: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

hier der test zum dx racer 5:
DX Racer5 - Platz 2 im Gaming Stuhl Test 2016


----------



## fotoman (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht*



pitpiti schrieb:


> probe sitzen und dann entscheiden,


Unabhängig vom Modell ist das die einzig sinnvolle Empfehlung.

Wer einmal in einem Möbelhaus 20 Stühle (und zwar nciht nur die für 50-150 Euro) durchprobiert hat wird vermutlich (mir geht es jedenfalls so) sehr schnell festestellen, dass davon 18  nicht zu einem passen.

Ich hätte jedenfalls keine Lust, ein paar Stühle per Versandhabdel zurück zu schicken, weil sie mir dann doch nicht passen.



TheMoe87 schrieb:


> Muss sagen, dass der sitzkomfort deutlich höher  ausfällt als bei 0815 bürostühlen aus dem möbelgeschäft. Sind ja auch  fürs lange bequeme sitzen konzipiert.


Und das sind GUTE  Bürostühle nicht? Im Gegensatz zum DX Racer5 ("Nutzung im Home office Bereich für 2 -3 Stunden täglich") sind gute Bürostühle für 2*4-5h am Stück  konzipiert, wie es halt im Büroalltag leider oft noch üblich ist.

Wer natürlich einen 80 euro Kinderbürostuhl bei IKEA als Vergleich heran zieht, der darf  auch nichts erwarten. Aber das merkt man spätestens beim ersten  Probesitzen.


----------



## TheMoe87 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wer natürlich einen 80 euro Kinderbürostuhl bei IKEA als Vergleich heran zieht, der darf  auch nichts erwarten. Aber das merkt man spätestens beim ersten  Probesitzen.



nur vor solchen wollte ich eine warnung aussprechen. ein guter bürostuhl aus dem möbelgeschäft wird aber auch nicht für unter 100 euro zu haben sein. 0815 ist halt nich richtig definiert.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht*

Bei 172cm und 70kg sollte die Auswahl recht gross, da "reicht" auch nen 150€ Stuhl aus dem Möbelgeschäft.
Die meisten, wenn nicht alle, Gamingstühle sind auf Geld verdienen ausgelegt.
Ich finde nen guten Bürostuhl wesentlich bequemer als nen Gamingstuhl.
Habe schon nen paar Stühle hier gehabt und nen 300€ Gamingstuhl ist nicht wirklich bequemer als nen 300€ Bürostuhl.

Geh einfach ins Möbelhaus, setz dich in ein paar Stühle und guck was die gefällt und passt.


----------



## MrBananentorte (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: BÃ¼rostuhl gesucht*

Also ich kann dir da wirklich nur den DX Racer1 empfehlen, der liegt genau in deiner Preisklasse und bietet jede Menge komfort. Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Bürostühle im unteren Preissegment der gerade auf dem Markt ist.  
Habe auch eine gute Seite gefunden die noch einen netten Ratgeber Artikel dazu hat ᐅ Buerostuhl Test + Vergleich + Top 3 + Testsieger + Tipps & Tricks 
Mfg MrBananentorte


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht*

Muss JoM79 da beipflichten!
Viele Stühle in dem Segment vertrauen leider zu sehr auf ihr Gaming-Label und bieten fürs Geld eigentlich zu wenig Leistung.

Ich habe mich in den letzen Monaten etwas intensiver mit der Materie beschäftigt und bin nach jeder fachmännischen Beratung immer wieder bei Bürostühlen gelandet. Das Problem bei den Gaming-Chairs ist unter anderem, dass man dort  absolut unbeweglich wie in einer Nussschale liegt. Wirklich "ergonomische" Stühle erzwingen keine feste Spitzposition, sondern passen sich dem Nutzer kontinuierlich an. Das ist auch wichtig, um die Gefahr von Haltungsschäden zu reduzieren.
In Sachen Ausstattung sollte man in erster Linie auf eine "Synchronmechanik" achten. Die erlaubt es dir nämlich, dich frei nach hinten oder vorne zu lehnen, wobei sich die Rückenlehne automatisch mitbewegt. Oft gibt es auch Regler zur Feinjustierung des Gegendrucks oder zur stufenlosen Arretierung in beliebiger Stellung. Gibt sogar einige "3D-Stühle", die eine negative Neigung in alle Richtungen ermöglichen. Im Endeffekt sollen derartige Mechanismen eigentlich nur verhindern, dass man starr auf der Stelle sitzt und seine Haltung konstant beibehält.

In Sachen Ergonomie sind Bürostühle in der Regel überlegen, da sie eben auch gesundheitliche Aspekte mit berücksichtigen. Gaming-Chairs mögen dem einen oder anderen aus Gewöhnung vielleicht bequemer erscheinen. Die fixe Spitzposition (gilt auch für die Ausrichtung des Kopfes) ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache, und wie gesagt eigentlich auch eher zu vermeiden.

Zudem hat man bei Gaming-Chairs öfters Probleme mit der Verarbeitungsqualität. Wie wertig ein Stuhl gefertigt ist, merkt man auch schnell, wenn man einmal einen Blick unter die Sitz Fläche wirft. Das ist nämlich der Teil, der durch das Marketing nur selten abgelichtet wird, weil er oftmals offenbart, dass das Polster einfach nur lieblos auf Pressholz getackert wurde. Das ist leider bei sehr vielen Billig-Stühlen der Fall. Hinzu kommen Schwierigkeiten mit dem Material und der Verarbeitungsqualität. Richtige Burostühle werden meist mit sehr beständigen Stoffen für den langjährigen Betrieb ausgestattet, die auch durch entsprechend viele "Scheuertouren" garantiert werden. Bei Gaming-Chairs hast du hier meist gar nicht erst die Wahl, da so gut wie immer Kunstleder zum Einsatz kommt. Für gewöhnlich hat man mit dem den Nachteil, dass es schneller Hitze entwickelt, bei entstehender Feuchtigkeit entsprechend klebt und irgendwann sogar zu zerbröseln anfängt. Sicher gibt es hier bessere und schlechtere Beispiele. Die Tendenz der Erfahrungsberichte geht jedoch klar dahin, dass Kunstleder nicht die beständigste, geschweige denn komfortabelste Lösung ist.

Es gibt bei genauerer Recherche leider viele Gründe, die gegen den Kauf eines Gaming-Chairs sprechen. Bei den sehr günstigen hast du vor allem das Problem mit einer miserablen Verarbeitungsqualität und Haltbarkeit (von abblätterndem Kunstleder bis hin zu platzenden Nähten). Bei den teureren ist die P/L ebenso wenig gegeben, da sie oft nur auf eine etwas ansprechendere Optik und Verarbeitung wert legen. Die Aspekte der Ergonomie bleiben jedoch weiterhin fraglich.

Das letztendliche Problem bei der Geschichte:
Bürostühle bieten theoretisch zwar viele Vorteile in Sachen Ergonomie und Haltbarkeit, sind in entsprechender Ausstattung meist aber auch wieder sehr teuer. Mit allem drum und dran (ordentliche Synchronmechanik, stufenlose Arretierbarkeit, 3F-Armlehnen, Lumbalstütze,...) kommt man für Neuware eigentlich nicht unter 400 Euro weg (z.B. Dauphin Shape Mesh). Für um die 250 Euro bekommst du aber auch schon sehr brauchbare Stühle aus Auflösungsbeständen, die zwar schon ein paar Monate bzw. Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, dafür teilweise aber auch eine sehr gute Ergonomie bieten. Zustand und Preis variieren da leider stark, man muss sich immer eine Weile umsehen, um was ordentliches zu finden. Hätte mich Ende letzen Jahres sogar beinahe für einen gebrauchten Dauphin von einem lokalen Gebrauchthändler entschieden. Der hätte etwa 280 gekostet, hatte für mich persönlich dann aber doch eine zu kurze Rückenlehne (bin sehr groß) und zu viele Gebrauchsspuren. Im Endeffekt bin ich dann bei einem wesentlich teureren Interstuhl gelandet, den ich mir selbst online zusammengestellt habe. Hat dann zwar über 400 gekostet, bietet für meine Statur andererseits aber auch sämtliche Eigenschaften, die ich für ein halbwegs gesundes und bewuemes Sitzen benötige.

Man sieht, dass es gar nicht mal so leicht ist, für wenig Geld an viel Leistung zu kommen. Egal ob nun ein ergonomischer Bürostühl oder ein besserer Gaming-Chair, eine gewisse Grundsumme wirst du schon in die Hand nehmen müssen, wenn das Teil nicht nur bequem sein, sondern auch ein paar Jährchen halten soll.

Ich kann dir fürs erste eigentlich nur empfehlen, dich einfach mal vor Ort auf ein paar Stühle draufzusetzen, damit du ein Gefühl für die Materie bekommst. Wenn man sich etwas Zeit und Muße nimmt, findet man für unter 300 Euro auch brauchbare gebrauchte Stühle mit ordebtlicher Ausstattung und gutem Zustand. Ansonsten würde ich einfach zu einem 150 Euro Chair raten und den dann in zwei-drei Jahren einfach austauschen. Nicht gerade umweltfreundlich, aber für den Moment sehr günstig und ausreichend bequem.


----------



## Keoni35 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht*

Wie einer mein Vorgänger kann ich den Gamin-Stuhl DX Racer empfehlen, da dieser wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet ist und man sehr gut darauf sitzt. Aber ich denke ein solcher Stuhl fällt für dich raus. Wie wäre es denn mit einem Chefsessel? Vom Sitzkomfort ist dieser wegen der Lederpolsterung wie ein Gamingstuhl. Ansonsten gibt es noch Modelle mit einer Netz-bespannten Lehne, den kannst du ideal auf deine Proportionen einstellen. Modelle mit einem guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis findest du z.B. in diesem Ratgeber für Bürostühle, ansonsten schau mal bei den bekannten Onlinehändlern, wenn du deine ganzen lokalen Möbelhäuser schon besucht hast. Zumindest hast du dann schon genug Erfahrung beim Probesitzen gesammelt.


----------



## mazzilla (24. März 2017)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht*

Also im Vergleich zu einem Ergonomischen Stuhl und meinem DX Racer zu Hause würde ich liebend gern im Büro auch einen Gaming Stuhl verwenden 
Ich denke es ist geschmackssache ob man Stühle mag, welche nach hinten kippbar sind, jedoch ist der Racer für meine Haltung viel viel viel besser.

Ich würde dir auf jedenfall empfehlen beides mal auszuprobieren!


----------

